# Pee while sleeping



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all, 

I'm doing some searching right now but I figure I'd ask. Sasha is 1 year one month, spayed. 

She was just sleeping with me and when she got up I see a wet spot on the bed. 

Is this OK? This is the first time she's done it...Should I worry?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

look up: incontinence
Google

if it keeps happening take your dog to the vet, they will probably want to run a urin culture, and check all the chemicals in your dogs urin, and make sure theres not a UTI.

nismo, neutered/male, has done it quite a bit, but only if he is really sick, or drugged up.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> look up: incontinence
> Google
> 
> if it keeps happening take your dog to the vet, they will probably want to run a urin culture, and check all the chemicals in your dogs urin, and make sure theres not a UTI.
> ...


Thanks I will keep an eye. As far as I know it's her first time, but I'll touch her doggy bed int he am now just to be sure..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good deal keep us updated. hope all goes well


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> good deal keep us updated. hope all goes well


No wet bed this morning, I didn't let her on mine at all!

I'll keep monitoring, she is home alone most of my work day(brother is in and out) and she's great at holding it in.

Also, we had just finished playing outside, fetch/tug with a new toy and she was super excited about that and tired afterwards.. Not sure if that could have anything to do with the accident.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

did she drink a whole bunch of water before going to bed?
its possible that she tired herself out to the point of bed wetting. not to commen that i've seen. 
but every so often a dog will wet the bed, it happens lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Watch for a UTI or bladder/kidney infection wetting the bed while sleeping is not normal. First thing I think of is UTI then I look at the fact she is spayed. When did she get spayed? Sometimes (not common but it does happen) when they spay a female they do not do a good job or they damage the bladder some how and that can cause leakage. That is another reason I hate to see very young dogs spayed because it is more common if they are super small. If she was spayed recently this could be a possibility but for your sake I really hope not.

If she is peeing for long periods of time, or peeing often, or has accidents in the house or her crate then I am guessing UTI. If she has done it once she might be doing it other places so check where ever she sleeps. If you never see it again then I guess it is one of those freak things.


----------

